# 5 lug or 4 lug?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I just bought a 1993 240sx FB (SE?) on ebay, it says its an SE, but im not 100% sure, i checked socal240sx.org for indications, got some but not all. The car has hubcaps with 5 lug holes, but there are only 4 lugs in the cap, and 1 missing, that is on every wheel? Is it still 5 lug or not, and do the SE's automatically have 5 lugs or not? I dont know if it has a sunroof or not, couldnt tell

Thanks


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

240's are 4 lug unless sombody did the 5 lug conversion, in which case it is veryyyyy doubtful that they put hubcaps on so its 4 lug behind the hubcaps your looking at, i assume
its got wal mart hubcaps, no big deal


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> 240's are 4 lug unless sombody did the 5 lug conversion, in which case it is veryyyyy doubtful that they put hubcaps on so its 4 lug behind the hubcaps your looking at, i assume
> its got wal mart hubcaps, no big deal


hahahaha hubcaps that say walmart on it??


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

i have a 91 240sx SE. it has 4lug unless they changed to a 5lug conver (my guess they didnt). and yes it should have a sunroof.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol i didnt mean wal mar brand hubcaps haha

just some piece of shit hubcaps they bought from wal mart or something is what i mean


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> 240's are 4 lug unless sombody did the 5 lug conversion, in which case it is veryyyyy doubtful that they put hubcaps on so its 4 lug behind the hubcaps your looking at, i assume
> its got wal mart hubcaps, no big deal



I'd sport hubcaps on a 5lug. I guess I'm the exception to the general rule of thumb


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well if it wasnt for the RHD and big ass FMIC( thats a monster) your car is a pretty good sleeper car... id sport hubcaps if i were you too, nothing wrong with that especially when you can rape most other cars :thumbup: and be like ha you just got pwnd by a car on hubs!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i ride without my hubcaps... steelys! ,,,, they actually look like shit, but i like it better then cheapy plastic shit


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm keeping 4 lug..

z32 brake upgrade : drill holes in rotors
wheels : gram lights


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i'm keeping 4 lug..
> 
> z32 brake upgrade : drill holes in rotors
> wheels : gram lights


you know that gram lights only get so wide with the stock lug pattern, right? if you want anything wide, you gotta do a conversion. i plan on doing the 5lug shit on the bacm end so i can get wider wheels.


----------



## pifun (Apr 17, 2004)

****

**


----------



## pifun (Apr 17, 2004)

*do you have your hubcaps to give away?*

i need one '84 stanza hubcap... i live near you. let me know. thanks. i cant find at junkyards or anywhere else


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

near who?

this is a 240 section, why would we have stanza hubs?


----------

